
Apple acquires popular weather app Dark Sky and will shut down the Android app - krtkush
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/31/21201666/apple-acquires-weather-app-dark-sky-shut-down-android-wear-os-ios
======
greenyoda
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22739839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22739839)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

